# SimpleXML Object und PHP-Array



## pesoi (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi, lieber PHP-er

Folgende Problem habe ich hier.
Ich lese gerade aus eine XML einiger Daten. Bis hier bin ich gekommen. Sehe unten.

```
Array
(
    [0] => SimpleXMLElement Object
        (
            [@attributes] => Array
                (
                    [label] => Large
                    [width] => 112
                    [height] => 69
                )

        )

)
test
```

  Bis jetzt habe ich alle meine Daten in Arrays gespeichert. Jetzt will ich auch [@attributes] auslesen. Klappt aber irgendwie nicht. 
  Wie kann ich die Werte diese Array auslesen  [@attributes] => Array ? Es ist eine Array oder? Mich stört einfach diese @ Zeichen.

schöne Grüße aus Essen


----------



## Michael Engel (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Attribute liegen als Array vor, du greifst einfach per ['label'] darauf zu ohne das @attributes.


----------



## pesoi (21. Dezember 2007)

Welche Label?

xml sieht so aus:


```
Node Path="5">
  <Name>Environment</Name> 
- <Attributes>
- <Attribute Name="envmnt" Variable="False" Parameter="False">
  <DisplayString /> 
  <CurrentValue>NONE</CurrentValue> 
  </Attribute>
  </Attributes>
  <Children /> 
  </Node>
```

ich will jetzt auf dass hier zugreifen. => <Attribute Name="envmnt" Variable="False" Parameter="False">


----------



## pesoi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab's.

Auf diese Atribut kann man mit attribute() zugreifen.

also 


```
foreach ($Array->attribute()->$Name as $Value)
```

wenn jemand das gleiche Problemm hat => dann hier posten ich könnte möglicheweise weiter Helfen.

Frohe Weihnachten aus Essen


----------



## Michael Engel (22. Dezember 2007)

Oder auch:

Node->Attributes->Attribute['Name']


----------

